# New to this and IFV



## MummyB77

Hi, 

New to this forum and IVF, started my first cycle on the 9th April, with elonva injection, then started on menopur, and orgalutran.. I just had my ovatrelle injection, which means egg removal in 35 hours and counting.  

I'm so excited and nervous, and my hubby works offshore, and he left yesterday    (feels weird he won't be here for conception haha  p  ) 

Looking forward to sharing stories and hearing from anyone who is at the same stage as me  x


----------



## Olive18

Hiya! 

I'm a bit behind you - I start down reg on 8th May - It's my first time at IVF.  Just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow!  How are you feeling? Have you had many side effects from the drugs? 

Must be hard for you with hubby working away - when is he back? 

Xx


----------



## MummyB77

Hi olive18, 

I'm feeling sick and keep peeing but that's nerves :/ dr did tell me to take a Valium tonight to take the edge off, but I didn't listen lol.. Wishing I did now.. 

Little emotional, little bloated, but nothing extreme .. I only have 8 follicles for EC tomorrow though, but only need one  he is back on the 2nd May :-( boooo.. It's hard because we aren't telling anyone, apart from immediate family, so when he isn't here don't really have anyone to talk to about it... So this forum is great 

Not long before you start  you will be getting excited? I was.. In fact don't think I've shut up about it since March hahah.. 

x x x


----------



## Olive18

Hey Hun, 

Awww, you must be going crazy not talking to anyone about it - it's all I want to do, talk to the world about this amazing thing at will soon be happening to me!  I'm refraining from doing so though, keeping it to family and my close friends.  I'm feeling cautiously excited - I want to stay as positive as possible, but remain realistic.  I feel like being positive will give me the best chance possible, and either way I will be gutted if it doesn't work, so the more positive I can stay the better.  May be easier said than done the closer I get to starting injections! How have you found injecting? 

It sounds like you've done well for side effects, nothing too extreme - I hope I'm as lucky!  I bet you're dead nervous for tomorrow though, wishing you luck! Like you say, you only need one folli and you have eight so here's to a successful EC! Do let me know how u get on, will think of you tomorrow!  Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight! 

Look forward to hearing from you.
Xx


----------



## Crowlet

Hi MummyB77

Thought I would post on your page, easier to keep in touch.  Dinner was only slightly charred!!  

8 eggs is great going, as you and Olive18 say, it only takes one  

Not sure if you will see this before EC tomorrow but saying a little   for you.

Keep us posted xx

Olive18 - good luck with your first cycle, not long until 8th May  

Heres hoping that all will work out for us (legs, fingers, toes and whatever else can be crossed, crossed) xx


----------



## Olive18

Hi Crowlet,

Thank you! Good luck to you too - saw your post on another thread and I really do pray that this is your lucky cycle! Are you on long or short protocol? 

Like you say - everything double/triple crossed! Xxx


----------



## Crowlet

Thanks Olive18

On long day 21, you? 

What course of drugs etc will you be on? 

The journey through IVF is a roller coaster of emotions, excitement, worry and anticipation etc so it's good to know that there are people to chat to here (although wouldn't wish this on anyone).  

MummyB77 - still   for you hun. Xx


----------



## MummyB77

Hi ladies 

Just quick update EC went great today  6/7 eggs (i can't remember as was little groggy still when leaving hospital haha) feeling a little sore and sleepy, so in bed cosying up to the dogs haha watching tv, and plan on doing so for the rest of the weekend ) 



Yeah Olive18, I'm super excited and with you on being positive   and   to negative thoughts hahaha... 

Hope your relaxed for Monday Crowlet  everything crossed for you.  

I couldn't inject myself had my hubby do it until he left then the clinic and my uncle did it.. Yeah I took elonva on day 3 of my AF and that was it for a week ... So think that helped a lot 

X x x   x x x


----------



## Crowlet

MummyB77 - that's great news & a great result from the 8 they said you had during your scan. I have been thinking about you all day.  . Fingers crossed over the next few days now. When are you planning to do ET?

Positive vibes all the way hun, loved your lalala made me lol  . 

ASM - just met a close friend for a walk & she asked how things were going & when we were planning to try again.  I told her probably not for a few months yet, felt so awful lying to her as she has always been there for me. But me and DH decided to go it alone this time - not sure if right decision  

Big


----------



## Olive18

Afternoon ladies! What a beautiful day!   

Fabulous news for you Mummy, I'm so pleased for you, that's great 6/7 eggs out of 8!  You have a relaxing afternoon/evening, I hope you have a speedy recovery.  It's good that its fallen at the weekend as guess you won't have to take time off work? Or have you booked a few days off? Have you been able to speak to hubby yet?

Crowlet, is it Monday you start your D21 drugs? The drugs I will be on are Bureselin, Menopur and Ovitrelle, and will be on long protocol.  
It must be really difficult not telling people - but I totally understand why.  As long as you have DH to speak to, and of course can offload on the forums, you will be ok.  Make sure you're not bottling anything up though, sometimes it is good to talk outside of just yourself and DH - you can see how it goes and ultimately it's what's best for you and hubby  

AFM - have just been to the inlaws to explain the process to them.  They're naturally excited, and we ended up talking about the baby's nursery! I just worry that I don't want to get too ahead of ourselves! One step at a time! We've explained that it doesn't mean we will get pregnant first time, so have prepared them.  I decided that as long as Im cautiously positive and manage our own expectations, the people around us can be as excited as they want! 

So Mummy, im sending positive vibes and hope those little eggies are cooking nicely!  

Xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   
Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

*Cycle Buddies ~ *Click Here

*IVF Boards ~ *Click Here

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

FF's chat room is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works: 
*Newbie chat ~ *Click Here

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Crowlet

Olive18 said:


> Afternoon ladies! What a beautiful day!
> 
> Fabulous news for you Mummy, I'm so pleased for you, that's great 6/7 eggs out of 8! You have a relaxing afternoon/evening, I hope you have a speedy recovery. It's good that its fallen at the weekend as guess you won't have to take time off work? Or have you booked a few days off? Have you been able to speak to hubby yet?
> 
> Crowlet, is it Monday you start your D21 drugs? The drugs I will be on are Bureselin, Menopur and Ovitrelle, and will be on long protocol.
> It must be really difficult not telling people - but I totally understand why. As long as you have DH to speak to, and of course can offload on the forums, you will be ok. Make sure you're not bottling anything up though, sometimes it is good to talk outside of just yourself and DH - you can see how it goes and ultimately it's what's best for you and hubby
> 
> AFM - have just been to the inlaws to explain the process to them. They're naturally excited, and we ended up talking about the baby's nursery! I just worry that I don't want to get too ahead of ourselves! One step at a time! We've explained that it doesn't mean we will get pregnant first time, so have prepared them. I decided that as long as Im cautiously positive and manage our own expectations, the people around us can be as excited as they want!
> 
> So Mummy, im sending positive vibes and hope those little eggies are cooking nicely!
> 
> Xxx


It was glorious today, its amazing how the sun can make you feel so much more energised and positive 

MummyB - hope you are still relaxing and enjoying a cwouch [Welsh speak for cuddle] with your pooch. Have you spoken with DH, if you have he must be thrilled with the number of eggs . When is it you are going for ET?

Olive - Perfectly normal to get excited, these are exciting times, and talk about the nursery etc is all part of being positive. Cautiously positive is good. However lets hope that it is first time lucky for you and DH  . Roll on the 8th May so you can get started 

AFM - Yep, Monday it is  I am on the same drugs as you, although different (apart from the Bureselin) than those used on previous cycles. They all look quite daunting! Moreso the Menopur - I had preprepared pens last time and the whole drawing it up yourself is a bit scaring. Especially as last 3 times when we have had to prepare the HCG we've ended up cutting our thumb/finger trying to snap the little beggers  - I'm sure all will be OK when I get back in the swing of things, getting a refresher on injecting from a nurse at our local hospital re the Bureselin Monday lunchtime so that will help. Thanks for your kind words. I am pleased to say that DH is very supportive and is my rock - which is a huge relief and the reason for singing up to this forum was to let out any worries I may have and any help I can possibly give to other. Had to tell fib again to another close friend this evening. May change my mind about letting close family and friends know - will see how it goes as think it may drive me a little 

Thinking of you both and sending lots of     xx


----------



## Olive18

Hiya! 

Ooh that's interesting re the Menopur - DH and I were talking about this, wondering whether it would be pre prepared or not. We have to collect the meds and have our injection teach all on 8th May, nerve wracking stuff! Good that you're getting the refresher training on Monday.  

Love cwouch! Never heard it before, that's now my new word! 

Good luck for Monday! Let me know how u get on! Xxx


----------



## MummyB77

Good morning olive18, 

Feeling good today   waiting on call from clinic  .. Eeeeek .. Was meant to call at 11am and hasn't yet :-( boooooo   

I am self employed, and can manage things from home, thankfully  

My menopur wasn't pre mixed I was on 3 menopur and 1 saline, was easy enough to mix though, saline into syringe, then transferred back and forth between each vial..  

x x x x x


----------



## Crowlet

Hi Mummy, hope you hear from them soon.  

Re menopur, does it sting? I will be using the same for stiming - as it is the same method as the HCG just thought I'd ask as HCG was very stingy   xx


----------



## MummyB77

Hi  

Yeah it was little stingy, but not so bad   but the orgalutran was worse that went a bit swollen around the insertion area.. 

Yeaaaaaaaa we have 3 fertilised eggs, going for ET on Tuesday, DH is over the moon too  so ive told my womb that it has to cwouch those little embryos and not let go )    

I have to start urtogestan 200 tonight have you taken these before? Wondered it just out them in or stick it right in in hahah way to much info I know.. Hahah 

Xxxxx


----------



## Crowlet

Ooh stingy not good, will get some EMLA cream in ready  

Yippee, fantastic news you must be well chuffed - so pleased for you.  How many do you get to transfer? FX they cwouch right in and make themselves comfortable       (one for each of your little embies)

Re urtogeston is that the pessary you will be taking? If it is and not sure you have a choice which mmmm ... hole you can use (please excuse the term)  ,  I preferred to put them in my backside as they seem to stay 'put' better there, as no need to lay down for any length of time.  I would say whichever 'area' you use, you put them in as far as you can  

Good luck!! Xxxx


----------



## MummyB77

Hahaha yeah been told to use them vaginally so, will just do that as high up as I can :/ 

We decided on 2 embies going back  yeah well chuffed and excited for Tuesday now 

Time do you start tomorrow? I took most of my injections at 8pm, 10pm for ovatrelle.. 

X x x


----------



## Olive18

Heyyyy!  Three embies! Yayyyyy!  so pleased for you Hun! Roll on Tuesday to get them nice and snuggled back inside!  Do they give you the option of how many are put back? We've been told I will only have one. 

Good luck for tomorrow Crowlet, hope all goes well! Xxx


----------



## MummyB77

Morning  

Yes we had choice of 1,2 or 3.  We are private in spain, so maybe slightly different over here 

Thank you I'm being very positive and lots of    x x x


----------



## Crowlet

Evening ladies

Another nice day  

Mummy - will be thinking and   for you tomorrow. Such great news you have two to put back and FX one embie to freeze.  Let us know how you get on.  FX for a quick procedure  

Olive -how you doing hun? The date for starting DR is another day nearer  

AFM - I was really prepared to do the injection myself today, once the nurse had done a refresher with me. However (although I am pleased to say the injection took place), I couldn't do it myself - literally 20 mins before my appointment I fell down a flight of stairs at work   and was that shook up I couldn't stop my hands from shaking so asked the nurse to do it). Pleased  to say nothing broken, not sure how I managed only to get away with bad bruises but so glad that was all I sustained. So not a Great start  . Day one ticked off.

  to you both xx


----------



## Olive18

Oh no Hun! You poor thing! I hope you're ok now? You take it easy, big hugs!!!   
You're done for day one though, and hopefully you'll have stopped shaking for the next, xxx

Mummy, good luck for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you, and look forward to hearing from you! Xxx

AFM - I'm all good, just waiting now!  Funny, I hated the waiting for our last appointment, but now that we know what the next step is and that it's all on the go, I don't mind so much. I'm quite chilled out at the moment... I'm sure that will change the closer we get to 8th may! Lol.

Speak tomorrow ladies, good luck again mummy!   xxx


----------



## MummyB77

OMG crowlet, hope your ok, and have recovered from your fall :/ how was your injection? What time you take it today? How you feeling?? 

Olive18, it's not long now  

This morning went really well, 2 grade B embies transferred, without any complications, pain, or hassle... Consultant was very happy with how well everything went, they have went right to the very back of my womb.. Which I'm taking as a good thing ) right in there nice and far back  but my 3rd embryo was only a 4 cell this morning, and they are leaving it until day 5 to see how it gets on...  so FX it decides to catch up  poor wee thing... So today I am PUPO with twins  woooooohooooo   


Olive we can go through the 2ww together .. My OTD is 7th May x x x x


----------



## Olive18

Awwww huge  on PUPO with TWINS!! Here's hoping for a super fast 2WW!  Just out of interest, what are the grades of embryo?  Is it from A being the best? 

My down reg doesn't start until 8th May hun, so you will know whether you're preggers before I even start!  We will still all go through it together.  How did the ET go?  Was it painful or ok?

Crowlet, hope you're recovered from your fall today?

xx


----------



## MummyB77

Thanks olive, 

Yeah my clinic at least does A as best and so on.. 

Yeah sorry meant your 2ww to starting and my 2ww to testing  ET was great.  no pain, and I never had any painkillers or anything  

X x x


----------



## Olive18

Oh that's good to hear hun, I've been trying to decide how much time to have off and at what stage - it's difficult to know how I'm going to respond to it all.

Ohhhh I get you - yes two different 2ww's, I didn't think about it like that. Lol.  So, roll on 7th/8th May!!! xxx


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

I have just found this thread and was wondering if I can join!!

Mummy877 congrats on being pupo with twins    I had embryo transfer today too. I was only allows to have one back in. So we can go through our 2ww together.  

Olive18- what protocol are you going to be doing? I can honestly say that treatment is not as bad as you think it will be.

Crowlet so sorry to hear about your fall. Are you OK? Good thing is you still managed to do your injection. What are you injecting?


----------



## Crowlet

Evening Ladies and welcome Tina.

Mummy - FX for your wee embie, lets hope he/she gets to a good balsto ready for freezing hon.  Yippee on being PUPO with twins, they will be cwouching in there nicely   try and relax as much as possible during you 2ww - easier said than done I know.  sending you lots of     

Olive - nearly another day close hun.  Good to hear that you are relaxed at the moment.  It helps when you are kept informed and know what will happen and when.  

Tina - welcome to our thread and congrats on your transfer today - it only takes one hun.  FX on your 2ww and as I said to mummy try and relax as much as possible.  I know the waiting is the worst thing.  Lots of      to you to.

AFM - OK after my fall although the top of my right thigh and my knees look like they've gone through a few rounds with a boxer, finally stopped shaking to   .  Injection went fine yesterday (as nurse did it), just gearing myself up for doing it myself - have my EMLA cream ready to go  .  I have to do mine in the evenings - although yesterday's was a t lunchtime - I don't think that will cause any problems!!! (well I hope not).  Going to set 7pm as my 'jabbing' time each evening.  Tina I am on 0.05 Buresilin.


----------



## Olive18

Hey ladies! 

Welcome Tina!  Congrats to u on being PUPO too! Feeling v.jealous right now! Lol (in a nice way of course!)    I'm on long protocol, starting Bureselin on 8th May.  Want to get started now!  Glad to hear treatment isn't so tough, hope I'm as lucky and sail through...  

Crowlet - funny, I'm reading just as you will be bodging! Hope your injection went ok first time on your own!  What is EMLA cream? Do u get that from the hospital? I guess it helps with the stinging from the needle? 
Glad you're recovering from your fall - a nice big bruise to show for your efforts! Lol. I always find I feel robbed if I don't have a big bruise after a bump! Lol. 

Just been shopping after work and bought a new dress (just couldn't resist!) I found myself looking at it and thinking "that should be able to stretch over a bump too..."  A little presumptuous - I'm going crazy! 

Have a nice evening ladies! Sun is shining!  xx


----------



## tina11

Hey girls

Olive- You will be in popu soon too. I was on long with buserelin and gonal f fof stims. You will be fine too, just need to drink lots of water and eat alot of protein. 

Crowlet- hope you injection went well today glad to hear you are feeling better.  

Aee you girls a part of a cycle buddies group? Xx


----------



## Crowlet

Hi, me again 

Well injection done and dusted (for tonight anyway). Hand was shaking slightly - you'd think I would be used to it now - although did have a years break between last IVF cycle and this one. Talking of cycles, I am sure I will back on mine and a dab hand in no time 

*Olive *- EMLA cream is a topical ointment used before inserting needles when you have an op. It can be brought at any chemists. I put it on about 20 mins before doing my injection as it helps numb the area and makes it easier to do the injection (I tend to cover the cream with a plaster so it doesn't rub off before I want it to, and then wipe it off with a medical wipe prior to injecting). Recommend it highly as I hate needles/injections 

*Tina* - Myself and Mummy are on the April/May cycle buddies, there are lots of lovely ladies on there - although be warned I usually have about 10 pages to read when I get in from work of an evening - they are a busy, chatty bunch when it comes to posting messages


----------



## Olive18

Thanks Crowlet, will have to look into that EMLA cream, or mention to the nurse at my appointment to collect my meds. Worth a try if it helps! 

Awww you ladies are on the cycle thread before me (obviously)! I'm on the may/june - it's great to be a part of one as there are so many different people at different stages and with different backgrounds (experience or completely new). It does get very busy though and you miss a day and there are loads of posts to catch up on! Lol.

Xx


----------



## MummyB77

Morning  

Hi Tina the more the merrier  woooo hoooo someone who has same dates as me  and a 2ww buddy  loads and loads of sticky vibes to us  


we are in dazzling diamonds and enchanted emeralds, it's very hard to keep up lol  but lots of support and good info from everyone is lovely too   

How did your injection go crowlet? Im Sure it went well   ouch your bruises sounds painful    I still have a bruise from the cannula at EC on Saturday  haha olive on bruises hahahah    

Tina are you on utrogestan 200? X x x


----------



## Crowlet

Afternoon ladies

*Mummy* how you feeling today? You must be feeling a mixture of excitement & nervousness. Lets hope those embies of yours are making themselves nice & comfy - lots of sticky vibes being sent your way xx 

*Tina* hoe you are good. Have everything crossed for you to. The 2ww is the worst eh!! Lots of sticky vibes to you to hun xx 

*Olive* one more day closer to DR hun 

AFM - had the much dreaded 'scratch' done today, took the afternoon off as holiday so didn't have to worry about being late back to the office  Was only slightly uncomfortable until consultant said he was going to attach a mini clamp to my womb - the look of horror must have been noticeable on my face - DH was patting my arm and consultant was telling me I was doing well & patted my leg!!! Not the nicest experience but short lived, really hope this procedure helps our chances of that lovely BFP  . My womb feels like its had an MOT  xx


----------



## Olive18

Afternoon girlies! 

Crowlet, that sounds yucky, but like you say short lived and for the greater good!  Why do they do it for?  

Hey 2ww'ers! How u feeling? Are you keeping busy to make the time fly? 

I'm off to see my friends little boy who is one today, I adore him, so looking forward to some cuddles! One day it will be me!  

Have a good evening ladies xxx


----------



## Crowlet

Hi Olive

The scratch is done to help generate new cells . The procedure is performed around day 21/22 or as for me day 23 of the cycle before you start stimms.  It is supposed to make your womb a better environment for implantation so   that it works.  

Enjoy your cuddles with your friends little boy, 1 is such a great age    xx


----------



## Michelle72

I'm also a little behind you too stared my menopur injections yesterday - these ones are a little painful and I can't get on with injecting on the right hand side of my tummy    feel v bloated and a little up and down but overall ok it's my first time - I'm 41 just hope it works..... 

Just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck sweetie lots of PMA and hopefully some fantastic happy news to come...


----------



## Olive18

Ohhhh, I'm so clueless aren't I, sorry.  That's all good then - your womb is primed and ready for some embies to nuzzle into!  Did your doctor recommend that to you, or did you ask for it? 

Michelle - good luck hunny! I will be on Menopur too - although not for a while yet! 

Xxx


----------



## MummyB77

Morning lovely ladies  

I am still chilling out. Yesterday I watched 12 hours of the following  today is blue bloods  hahah so it's keeping my mind occupied a little ... Still can't stop thinking about it though hahah   

Crowlet have you taken utrogestan 200 before? One its disgusting having a constant waxy white flow of oily stuff secreting from your noony... (Wtmi I know sorry) but its making my boobies swollen and achy .. Just wondered if that is normal? 

Ouch to the womb scratch  sounds painful .. Never heard of that before.. And you should be back in the full swing of injecting again now   lol xx

Hi Michelle, I had menopur too I had 3 per injection  good luck for starting and FX for you 

X x x x x


----------



## Crowlet

Evening Ladies

Hope you are all good today 

*Mummy* - how you finding The Following? DH and I have been watching it and the last few we have been shouting at the telly   Not sure how may more episodes they can get out of it - good though. Glad to hear you have been chllaxing. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do to take your mind off being PUPO. I really am so pleased for you hun. Erm . . I previously I was on, and will be again, cyclogest (just had to go look) - same thing with the waxing oily stuff, don't think it matters where you are putting it! - not nice eh, although my choice was botty bullets!!!   still lots of big sticky vibes being sent you way hun xx P.S. love the noony word 

*Michelle* - I will be on menopur to (3 a day like mummy) and not sure what to expect as used Gonal F for previous cycles - lets hope the menopur works  Hope you are doing OK with your injections and not experiencing too many side effects x

*Olive *- You are not clueless at all - I hadn't heard of it until it was offered to us when we saw our consultant for this cycle - may have been as this is our 4th attempt so not sure on the protocol for it's use.

AFM - busy busy day at work today which was good, took my mind off things. Last nights injection was a little stingy, I think it's because the nurse said to put the needle in at an angle - last time I am sure I just 'stabbed' straight down. It could have just been a sensitive area though - will see how it goes tonight - must remember its my right thigh for tonights assault on my bod  

Love to all xx


----------



## Naghee70

MummyB77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to this forum and IVF, started my first cycle on the 9th April, with elonva injection, then started on menopur, and orgalutran.. I just had my ovatrelle injection, which means egg removal in 35 hours and counting.
> 
> I'm so excited and nervous, and my hubby works offshore, and he left yesterday  (feels weird he won't be here for conception haha p  )
> 
> Looking forward to sharing stories and hearing from anyone who is at the same stage as me  x


Evening all, I am new to IVF, started down reg 2 weeks ago and now on stims..already feel bloated and getting acne on my face, is this normal?


----------



## Naghee70

Hello All
New to FF , any tips?


----------



## MummyB77

Morning ladies  

Hi naghee, yeah I was bloated and got a few spots too (I've never has spots) even had one on my neck?! Haha
Congratulations on starting your cycle  

Hee hee crowlet botty bombs love it  how you feeling now with your injections? Are you feeling anything yet ? Yeah the following is good, but OMG its so annoying at times.. Doing things like standing behind a door when you know the guy on the other side has a machine gun... And the same plot every week is tad boring too.. Que dark derelict building and going in with no back up! Haha 

How are you getting on olive managing to stay sane whilst waiting to start? 

AFM- my mum and dad flew over yesterday to keep me company  (nothing to do with the rubbish weather in Scotland haha) so I have another distraction now yeaaaaaaa .. Thank god.. 

I'm feeling very emotional, crying at everything .. Thinking that's the progesterone, and combination of the whole IVF process.. And 2ww.. It's such an emotional time, and add hormones into that  lol 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MamieMac

Hi,

I'm new to this and never posted before.

My DH and will be starting IVF in a few months (I need to lose 2 stone first).  Does anyone have any tips on healthy eating/foods/supplements that they think helped improve number of eggs or egg quality?


----------



## MummyB77

Hi mamiemac, I hear a high protein diet is good  

AFM- had a call from clinic today.. My little embie that wasn't transferred has hatched today, and it was only a 4b on tues when I had my 2 8b's transferred, they said that it won't be frozen as not great quality but embryologist said that its great news for my two, as they will at least be at that stage and they are better quality )       so happy x x x x x


----------



## Crowlet

Hi to Naghee and MamieMac, welcome ladies.

Mummy - I hope you are taking it easy and enjoying the time with your mum and dad.  When is your DH home?  Still lots of sticky vibes being sent your way      How are the front botty bombs going hun, hope all is OK xx  

Mamie - Same advice as Mummy - lots of protein is supposed to be good.  I also take the usual mummy to be supplements and fish oil and have already started to drink plenty every day (at least 2 litres) as this helps when you get to the stims and helps against over stimulation.  Been quite hard for me as not a great water drinker (although I know its good for me). I now have a 75cl water bottle on my desk and I know I have to drink 3 of these a day, so have been making sure I drink this amount during work, then I don't have to worry as much in the evening - thought it best to get into a good habit now so that when I start stims I am use to it.  Constantly peeing though  

Naghee - yep, all completely normal hun, so nothing to worry about.  We all get different side effects and some suffer more than most.  How you getting on with your stims?  What are you on?  I am still DR at the moment, day 5, so as soon as AF arrives - hopefully next week, I will be taking menopur - not used this previously (was on Gonal F) so not sure what to expect.  Hopefully this will not overstimulate me as was fine on Gonal F las 3 times.  

Olive - hope you enjoyed your cuddles with your friends little boy - will be you soon hun with your own little bundle of joy xx 

AFM - day 5 and its going quite quickly - not sure I will be saying that in a few weeks hehe.  Injection OK tonight, bit stingy but nothing to complain about    Just hoping for some sleep - think I am starting side effects, although could be in my head    Off for a spa day with a good friend tomorrow so looking forward to a bit of TLC and pampering. Love to all xx


----------



## Olive18

Hi ladies! Had a manic weekend, sorry for the silence!  

Mummy - hope you're doing well and enjoying time with the parents!  Whereabouts in Spain are you, and how long are you there until?  Is hubby working back in the uk? Sorry if I'm being nosey tell me to butt out! Just over a week until OTD, lets hope the time goes quickly now your mom and dad are with u!  

Crowlet - hope you're good, and not having too much of the side effects?  How was your spa day? Just what the doctor ordered while you're going thru all this.  I'm also off for a spa day with my best mates on 17th, which will be day 9 of down reg.  

Welcome to the newbies! Sending lots of positive vibes to you! 
MamieMac - good luck with the weightloss! I've had to lose weight too.  Are you going to a weight loss class? I found slimming world helped me with my weight.  
Naghee - how is your cycle going? Are you on long protocol?  Hope the side effects haven't been too bad since your post. 

Afm - still waiting for 8th May!  Been so busy that it does seem to be going quickly, which is good! Starting to get a bit nervous now - about scans, injections, side effects and those dreaded botty bombs! I didn't know about that bit when I signed up for this!!! Lol. 

Have a good week ladies, I should be around more now the weekend is over! (Is it really time to get back to work already!?) 
Xxx


----------



## Crowlet

Hello my lovelies  

Mummy, hope you are still taking it easier hun and your mum and dad are not letting you lift a finger, only one more week until OTD. Lots of sticky vibes to you    


Lovely to hear from you Olive, I wondered where you had got to   not sure if a good thing or bad thing but I am hooked to FF, just this post and my cycling buddies ( did try posting to a few newbies but so far not heard anything back, oh well, will stick with my lovely ladies me thinks)   glad you are well, not long for you now, is it 8 days and counting   xx

Mamiemac and Naghee, hope you are both OK? How's the stims going Naghee?

AFM - well this morning it looked like AF had made an early appearance, yippee I thought and got on the phone to the clinic (left a message as they are not always there in the pm), then as soon as AF popped by she disappeared again!! Very odd indeedy. Having mild cramps so hopefully she will be here for her usual monthly visit tonight, otherwise I am gonna look like a complete numpty & will have to call the clinic & tell them it was a false alarm   FX . Love and   to you all xx


----------



## Olive18

Hey Crowlet! 

I am totally the same - addicted to FF, I'm learning so much from it - I think it can be a good and a bad thing (especially when I look too deep into things that others post) but mainly a good thing I'd say.  So good to connect with others going thru the same, which would never have happened otherwise. 
Apologies for being missing in action! Had a bit of a manic weekend - kept reaching for the iPad then getting side tracked! 

Blummin Mother Nature hey? She's messing with you this month! Hope AF arrives overnight, then it's on to the Menopur for u isn't it?  How are u feeling for side effects so far? 

Yep, it's 9 more sleeps til my appointment! It seems to be going quickly, thank god!

Mummy, how the devil are you? I bet mum and dad are keeping you busy! Hope you're having a lovely week with them.  

Speak 2mo ladies, must get off to bed! Sorry it's short and sweet tonight! Xxx


----------



## MummyB77

Hi olive  I live in benalmadena pueblo, in Malaga  I live here permanently, so only back to Scotland for visits (not very often) hubby works offshore in the North Sea..  

My AF was due on the 8th of April, and arrived on the 5th for about a min, then stopped, came back on the the 6th then stopped again and then started properly on the 7th, my period is never like that, always on time, but think was all the excitement... 

AFM - nope no finger lifting for me  can't say I'm not enjoying it  only a week til OTD can't believe it has gone so quickly  can I last much longer without testing .. Hmmmmmmm ..  My boobs are not as sore any more and I'm putting this down to the HCG trigger leaving system?? Xxxxxx


----------



## Crowlet

Hi *mummy*, know I've posted on the cycling buddies but like to leave a message for you here also  hope you are feeling a bit more upbeat since this morning hun, it's all ups & downs on our journeys, we all have each other though to help us get through it all.  

*Olive* - my spa day was just what the Dr ordered thanks, was so nice being pampered for a few hours. Hope you enjoy your spa day with your friends, something lovely to look forward to, any idea what treatments you are having? 8 more sleeps hun and only 7 for you *mummy* xx

AFM, I am so pleased AF arrived early this morning - yippee  Called Lister who told me to arrange scan for Thursday with my consultant here, so 8 am Thursday I will be having my lining checked etc and all being well start Stimms that night, yep Olive it'll be bring on the menopur!!! 

   xxx


----------



## laurajo2008

Hi
I'm new to this and ivf too, been having investigations for last year have hydrosalphinx on left and right, after losts of test am booked in for removal or clipping of tubes on 5th june then will be able to start first cycle!
Will be having icsi treatment as partner has low count and morph, very nervous about op but is only chance of a baby for us seems very final though no chance of nat conception after procedure, has anybody else had removal of both tubes? 

Laura xx


----------



## Crowlet

Hi *Laura* welcome, sorry hun I can't offer any advice regarding tube removal. I am sure there must be others on this site that will be in a similar situation, I would ask the intro team, they are great at pointing you in the right direction. Good luck with the op and remember that although no chance of naturally conceiving, you have just as much chance as any of us on this journey that is IVF. There are lots of lovely ladies to chat to on FF and you more than welcome to post here to with the rest of us. We all offer as much support as we can and even have a few laughs along the way. PMA is the key xxx


----------



## laurajo2008

Thanks ill give the intro team a try, couldn't quite work out where to post there's so much to read on here, feel less alone now 

Laura xx


----------



## tina11

Hi girlies 

So sorry haven't posted for a while!!

A massive welcome to all the newbies.

Crowlet- good luck with your atoms you will be fine. The injections are really not too bad. You need to be drinking lots of water and eating protein. I also used a hoy water bottle, apparently it helps the follies grow. 

Mummy- hope you are feeling better now. Also having your parents here is a great distraction. I had the day off today and was feeling a worried in case it doesn't work. I'm back to work now for the rest of the week do will not get a chance yo think about things so much. 
I have been getting period like symptoms and a few hot flushes. How about you? 

Will do more personals tomorrow xx


----------



## MummyB77

Awwwww crowlet, think would be struggling more without this site     so thank you  

Wooooohoooo to AF coming  another step closer to starting  exciting   

Hi Laura, just same as crowlet said I'm afraid, I don't know anything about that, but definitely sure that there will be lots of lovely ladies here that are going through the same as you and able to offer help and advise and support for you.  Good luck with your journey    

Hey Tina  glad your keeping busy  it's hard though   I have had a headache all day (probably cause stressing myself out) but the HCG trigger has worn off taking my sore boobs & thankfully my bloated tummy too... Can't believe tomorrow is 8dpt ... So HCG should be starting to creep back up again     lots of sticky vibes to us  I'm getting mild cramps, I have flushed cheeks too, but mostly I'm freezing haha and its 22+ degrees here .. Hahah although not used to this white fluffy stuff breaking up my blue skies  

AFM- yeah having parents here is helping, knowing hubby is home Thursday is helping more, just had a wee wobble today, all back on track (mentally at least) again    tomorrow is a big fiesta here in Spain as is every other day  so going out for a while to embrace the culture... And eat  haha 

Lots of love and hugs to everyone   

x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Crowlet

Good evening my lovely ladies

Hope you are all well.

*Mummy *- hope you are having lots of cwoutches with your DH on his return home this evening  Hopefully you have kept busy (not too busy though) and you didn't over do it at the fiesta!! Still sending you lots of sticky vibes and hope that you are feeling positive. Big big 

*Tina* - lovely to hear from you, youve been AWOL, hope you are OK? Not sure I could bear a HWB as I get so hot anyway, will give it a go if my scan next Wed shows they aren't progressing to well. In my previous cycles I have actually had a good number of eggs, although each cycle is different and as I am on different Stimms this time I'm not sure how my body will react. Thanks for the advice though hun, much appreciated, if you have any more send it my way 

*Laura* - not sure if you are still going to be posting here, but I hope the intros team were able to help you out hun xx

*Olive* - not long now babe and you will be starting your journey to, only a few more days to go  

AFM - started Stimms this evening as scan and bloods said we were good to go .... yippee (not sure if I should really be that happy at stabbing myself with another needle, makes me sound sadistic!! LOL).

Love and  to all xx


----------



## Olive18

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all good!

*Mummy* has sent the sun over for us today hey?! How are you doing Hun? How was the fiesta? Hope you're having a lovely evening with hubby! Mines away tonight, so I'm missing him a litte (although quite enjoying being in control of the TV!)

*Crowlet* crazy woman enjoying your injections!  hehe! I know what you mean chick - glad to get to the next step! Hope you don't suffer any side effects.

AFM - jeez I'm going through every different emotion in this wait for treatment to start! I've had a little moment this evening, I think cause DH isn't here - just had a little cry!  I'm getting scared now - I think of the unknown, how Im going to react to the meds and what side effects Ill have. I wonder what emotion is in store for me tomorrow.... Excited positivity I hope!! 

Nearly the weekend! Speak 2mo ladies! Xxx


----------



## MummyB77

Morning ladies, 

Yeah greats to have him home  but this morning woke up to start AF  so gutted, as its due today too.. so poas, and was a BFN.. I'm calling clinic today, see what they say, but pretty sure that's round 1 over for us  xxxx 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Crowlet

Hi Ladies

*Mummy* - Is it defo a bleed or just spotting? As usually don't get AF until meds stopped - but we are all on different meds so will differ between us all. The clinic may well still want you to do a test to be sure. I have everything crossed that its a false alarm. Will be thinking and  for you. So glad your DH is there with you hun. Let us know what the clinic says, much love xxx


----------



## MummyB77

Hi crowlet how are you? Glad all your scans and bloods were all good  x x 

Little bit tmi girls sorry** it started off spotting light brown.. Then went little heavier (small amount on liner) brownie pinkish.. now it's brown and barely there... Don't really have any AF cramps, and normally get them bad, but cause of utrogestan I'm thinking if it is AF it would be lighter than normal anyways.. #emotionalwreck 

Clinic said not to worry carry on as have been.. Bleeding is common.. And sounded disappointed in me for poas and felt like a school kid when she said to me "it's to early to get a definite result from hpt, and not to take any more" lol bad me... And Have to go in for my bloods on tues as planned ... 

But today has been very upsetting, I am convinced that it hasn't worked this time, and we don't have any frosties, so have to do a whole fresh cycle again... Which I'm now thinking about already 

Hope everyone is doing good x xx x x


----------



## MummyB77

Sorry olive, 

Awwww it's hard when hubby's are away .. You will be fine on the meds and wondering why you got so worried not long now for me that was the easiest part  

Never made it to the festival  and think I'm going to give it a miss as if by some miracle I am still by any chance still PUPO, the think resting is best?  

Hahah, i sent the sun over for the bank holiday weekend for you all  lovely 24degrees here in sunny spain today ☀

Thankfully a hubby is here with his positivity keeping me strong


----------



## Crowlet

Hi Mummy - there is still positivity to be had hun, don't give up just yet.  As the clinic said it is not uncommon to have a show during your 2ww.  I read somewhere else that it can also be a sign of embie implanting - so FX this is exactly what it is.  Sending loads of    your way.  Am so glad you have DH home to support you through these next few days xxx    

AFM - I am shattered!!  Not getting much sleep lately.  Even worked through lunch today so I could leave at 4pm.  Looking forward to a nice long lie in tomorrow    DH away this weekend - watching Liverpool play, so will have TV control to myself - heaven xx


----------



## Olive18

Evening ladies, 

Oh Mummy, sending you big     it must be such a stressful time for you.  But i echo Crowlet, try and stay positive - and lets hope it's a sign of embie implanting and not the other... I have everything crossed for you chick.   so glad that DH is with you, xxx.

Crowlet - I downloaded a really good app that was recommended on another of the threads, called headspace on the go.  It's a meditation app - and the first time I used it I fell asleep! So may be worth a try?!
Hope you get a good nights sleep and lie in tomorrow!! 

AFM - I'm feeling a bit better today, just a little hiccup yesterday!  
I'm off to London to see Beyonce in concert tomorrow eeeeeek! So excited! So I'll be missing in action until Sunday.

Thanks for the sun Mummy, can u send some more over tomorrow please - especially for a geeky tourist/Beyonce fan wandering round London Town! 

Speak soon ladies xxx


----------



## Crowlet

Hi Olive

So glad to hear you are feeling better hun.  Wow Beyonce hey, have a wonderful time.  I will look into the app, FX it will help me    Catch up soon and enjoy yourself in London


----------



## MummyB77

Hey thanks feeling bit better about things         

Awww crowlet, that's not good, us women need our beauty sleep =| that meditation thing sounds good, I'm terrible at things like that.. Can never not think about something.. I'm thinking about not thinking about things.. Hahah if anyone got a glimpse into my mind, sure I'd be locked up     is it the meds, do you think? My son is a Liverpool fan  and yeaaaaa to you not having to watch the game on tv bonus.. The voice & BGT? That's my plans for tomorrow night in bed with hubby watching tv  

Enjoy Beyonce, she will be awesome I think  would love to see her.. Have a great time.. Definitely sending some sun to laaaaaandannn for you  

Lots of <3 ladies x x x x


----------



## Crowlet

Hi Mummy glad you are feeling a little better hun, it's not an easy road this IVF Buisness, there is always something to think/worry about.  I truly hope that you get a BFP xxx  

Yeah, I'm sure it's the meds, also constipated (TMI, soz)!!! I've had a look for the app but can't find it   so looked to download another one, similar, but can't remember my password or the answers to my security questions to change password DOH!!! Will blame that on the meds to   Will try again tomoz when Im not so dozy?  Not a BGT or the voice fan but love CSI and Law & Order so will be tuning into to them. Enjoy your cwoutches with DH. Xx off to bed shortly to catch up on those zzzzz's xx


----------



## Olive18

Crowlet - I love CSI too! I'm a couple of series behind though as only started watching from S1 about a year ago.  Totally obsessed with it and loved Grissolm!  Enjoy your TV marathon! 

Mummy - thanks for the sun to Laaaaandan! I've packed my sunnies! Lol.

Speak Sunday ladies, xxxx


----------



## Crowlet

Good morning ladies and what a lovely one it is!

*Mummy* - how are you hun? I have been thinking about you lots and  everything has worked 

*Olive* - how was Beyonce? Hope you had a fab time.

AFM - I have first Stimms scan on Wed morning so FX my follies and lining are doing what they should be. Also start my steriods Wed (not looking forward to taking them, but to be honest at the stage where I will try anything for it to work this time). Looking forward to seeing DH, picking him up from airport around 12 so will get the rest of this lovely day spent with him


----------



## MummyB77

Hi Crowlet, what do the steroids do? That's good yoir dh is home today  thank you for thinking about me  x x 

My bleeding got worse over the weekend and yesterday (tmi sorry) I passed some clots which I never do normally on a period,  called clinic and on way to Marbella now (stuck in traffic) to get my beta a day early, just to get it all confirmed, land start planning next cycle..I've had since Friday to get my head round it, so feeling much better today...  Is there anything I should be asking the dr about before I start another cycle? 

Hope your enjoying the bank holiday  x x x x x


----------



## Crowlet

Hi Mummy, steroids are to 'dampen down' my NK cells as I have high levels which they think could be the reason for no BFP's in past three cycles.  Not looking forward to them (if you recall moonfaced marshmallow woman   - sounds like super hero, do you think?  )  Yeah looking forward to having DH back home although its only be a few days.

I am sorry to hear about the clots hun, its not an easy journey but there are always things they can do.  So glad you are going to try again, it will so be worth it.  As for questions, I'm not sure really, I have always been guided by my consultant here and they seem to only do additional testing after a few failed cycles - DH and I have been through the 'why did't they test for NK cells before etc etc', but it all costs extra money - as always!  I would just ask the clinic if there is anything further they can do/test for for your next cycle as you would like to know if there is something underlying. You may already have had these tests, but this cycle I was tested for the following:  Thyroid, Thrombophilia Screen, Endocrinology AMH (normal test), Haematology FBC, Chlamydia, Biochemistry - Chromosome Karyotype and NK Cells Assay (CD69 & Cytotoxicity; IVIG, Intralipid, Steriods).  To be honest I am not 100% sure what all the above are, but may be of some help.  

Good luck with your appointment today and remember that although this cycle has not worked for you there is still hope that the next one will succeed.  Stay strong and stay positive    xx


----------



## MummyB77

Hi Crowlet, 

Hahaha yes I remember the hairy faced marshmallow woman   definitely sounds like a super hero haha... have you had that treatment on previous ivf? 


ahhh good to know about all the tests, my betas came back negative, which I knew, so have had a few days with hubby getting our heads round it...onwards and upwards, don't want to be all down about it.. Everything happens for a reason  maybe next cycle... 

Starting next cycle at next period (31st May) so I'm going to prep my body for better egg collection this time as I never knew anything before I started last one, and had only 6 collected an none for freezing .. never googled anything about ivf until after EC,  stupidly! 

So no getting rid of me for the time being  x x x x x


----------



## Crowlet

Hi mummy, sorry its not good news for you and DH hun, however glad to hear that you are being positive and looking forward, rather than back on what could have been. Wow that's great you can go again later this month. Also really pleased to hear you're still gonna be around, who else am I gonna stalk lol  

No, never had steroids before so really not sure what to expect, will also have intralipids at EC and for a few weeks after (all being well).  We all do what we must and with the wonders of IVF they are finding out new things all the time, so there is always hope   I will keep you updated as to whether I turn into the 'super hero'!  

Keep in touch and let me know how you are getting on.  Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Olive18

Hi Ladies, 

I'm back! Sorry not had chance to post for what seems like ages...

Mummy - so sorry to hear things didn't turn out for you this cycle   Well done for being positive - onwards and upwards! I hope that next cycle is the one for you.  I guess there will be lessons learned and they can make a few tweaks for next time?  Great that you don't have to wait too long too, you can focus on preparing yourself to start again.  Keep your chin up Hun, and we're here for you along the way! 

Crowlet - hope you've had a nice end to the weekend with DH.  What's this super hero marshmallow woman, have I missed something?! Lol.  We're both waiting for Wedensday to come now - me for my scan and down reg, and you to move on to the next stage! Two more sleeps!  What does NK mean? Sorry - me and my questions again.

AFM - Beyonce was A-MAZ-ING!  I'm like an obsessed teenager all over again, I love her!  The weekend was such a welcome distraction from everything - I barely thought about anything IVF for two whole days! I'm back and nervous/scared again now though.  I just want to get Wednesday out of the way and get started... See what side effects are in store for me, and get my first scan out of the way - I'm nervous as hell about it!  

Speak soon ladies! Xxx


----------



## MummyB77

Aaaaaarrrrrggg I just had a whole page written put and its reloaded and disappeared   start again ...

Morning ladies haha, 

Olive, yeah I never knew anything about IVF until after I started, just thought they did all the work for you and boooooooooom you got pregnant... Hahah not quite.. Im a Bokwa fitness instructor, and do weight management  classes too along with weights and cardio workouts at the gym, I eat a high protein healthy balanced diet anyways, (that I stopped just before I started stimming, thinking I wouldn't need all the extra protein :/) but good to know I can go back to what I was doing.. 

Glad you had an amazing time at beyonce and managed to forget about everything for a few days  eeeeekkkkk it's not long now x x x x 

Hey crowlet hun, thanks for the messages  hahaha what will your super powers be? I've been reading about what they can do its amazing... Taking the nucleus from a healthy egg and transferring it to an unhealthy egg and the same with the cytoplasm ... Amazing stuff...  Also found this interesting fact about mitochondria cell energy, so off to find some mitochondria supplements  

"The eggs in your ovaries also need energy in order to split after fertilization. Your eggs contain mitochondria, which are tiny cell organelles that provide the energy for the egg. Without mitochondria, your egg wouldn’t have the energy to survive. As you age, these mitochondria produce less and less energy. As a result, any egg that is fertilized will eventually run out of energy and will be unable to divide."

this getting old sucks... I think it should be the other way around, the older you get the more fertile you are.. Save the high young pregnancy rates  (says me that had my son at 17, and I was on the pill, and still fell pregnant, why can't that happen again haha..) anyways ranting a bit I think .. Ooooops ... 

Hope these steroids help this time I have everything crossed for you and I can stalk you for a bit haha give you a wee break   x x x x x x


----------



## Crowlet

Hi Girls

Another wonderful day (as I'm sure it was in Spain to *Mummy* ), shame I was in work 

*Mummy* - hahahaha. its soooo annoying when that happens. There really is so much more to this IVF lark eh, I am sure none of us really understood what it was all about and there are so many different drugs, protocols and factors to take into account. Amazing really when you think it is still relatively new (30 years I think for the first human baby) and how things have and are still moving on advancement wise.

That's really interesting re the mitochondria cell energy, never heard of that before. Have you been reading a medical dictionary (i.e. Dr Google)?  I had a quick look on the internet myself after reading your post and it really is amazing what our bodies need and we are completely oblivious to it!!

Tell me about the getting old bit hun, I'm 40 in November arrrggghhh what a thought !!! Will tell everyone I'm 39 for however long I can get away with it 

Re my superhero power, I had a long hard think about it and its going to be . . .. . . . fertility!! Yay  Can that be classed as a super power, me thinks it can?!

Sounds like you are still being very positive hun which is great. Just think not long and you can start your next cycle which is great news. I did two almost back to back last time and to be honest it was fine, I was just tetchy for double the length of time, but no other side effects from doing it that way. Oh and you can stalk me anytime - its not like you gonna turn up at my house or anything . . . is it ? 

*Olive* - Sounds like you had an amazing time. I would love to see Beyonce in concert. Know what you mean about feeling like a teenager again, a live performance is awesome! I am off to see the Rob Mister at the end of June so really looking forward to it. Yey to DR tomorrow hun, don't be nervous once you have the first one out of the way you will wonder what you were worried about - I won't lie to you though, it does smart a little bit at times but is totally bearable. Let us know how you get on, will be thinking of you xx Oh and NK stands for natural killer cells, we all have them to fight of infections, mine just work overtime and kill off everything!! The positive side of this is that we now know I have this and it can (hopefully) be treated.

Re Superhero Marshmallow Woman is me on steroids hehehe. Some of the side effects sound awful, they can give you 'moon face', make you bloat/put on weight and make you hairy on your face, plus you can lose hair from your head, sounds attractive eh - I omitted the full name which is Hairy Moon Face Marshmallow Woman. I then said to Mummy that it sounds like some sort of super hero - well sort of 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Olive18

Hey there lovelies! 

You pair have me in stitches! Lovin Super Hairy Marshmallow moon Face Woman! And loving fertility superpowers!  Imagine going around and everyone you shake hands with falls preggers!?  This fertility lark is sending us bonkers! Lol. Good to stay light hearted about it all though hey!? 

Everything went fine today, and I've officially started Down Reg! Yayy! Had my scan, which was nowhere near as traumatic as I expected it to be!  It's the first internal scan I've had and the nurse said my ovaries look slightly polycystic, but as I don't have any other symptoms and have regular periods its not a problem.  She said its more for them to monitor me closer during stimms so that I don't over stim.  She did mention going onto short protocol, but decided to stick with Long as was planned.  Injection was fine and I've decided to do it myself rather than get DH to do it.  So - 3 weeks of injections and baseline scan is booked for 28th May. So I'm wishing the time away again!

Crowlet, have you started your steroids today?  Are they in tablet form? Hope you're good! 

Mummy - send us some more sun pleeeeease! We have a day and its back to rain! Boooooo!!!

Sorry it's only a quickie! I keep leaving it too late til I get on here and I'm typing with very heavy eyelids! 
Lotsa love xxx


----------



## Crowlet

Good morning lovelies 

Nice and sunny here again, yippee, thanks for doing as Olive asked and sending he sun back Mummy.

Olive - yippee to you starting DR, well done for doing it yourself it gets easier each day   pleased your scan went well to, the probe thingy looks very daunting doesn't it   It was at my first scan that they discovered I had polycistic ovaries to, no other symptoms for me either. Just remember to keep your fluids up to min 2 litres a day and there shouldn't be a problem with over stimulating   so pleased to hear that you have finally started your journey hun. Yep, steroids in tablet form ( thankfully not another injection to add to the 2 already doing - phew), 5 small ones each morning with food. Have to take them as early as poss as another side effect is insomnia, like I don't have that already!!! LOL so just playing the waiting game as to whether my super hero makes an appearance and of course   she doesn't  

Mummy - hope you are still keeping mega positive and are treating yourself before you start again - hope DH is pampering you, you deserve it hun.

Well off to the garden centre, bank holiday here today, and a bite to eat with a friend, gonna make the most of today's sunshine.  Catch you later xxx


----------

